# Toilet Paper, and YOU.



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Scruffy said:


> Folding uses more, because people want to keep their hands as far away from "da pooper/da cat" as much as possible, and layer it so they find that it is thick enough to be comfortable mentally. Folding also clogs more in my expirence cause it covers the drain more.
> 
> Wadding on the other hand, uses less toilet paper to separate your hand from your dirty self. Wadded TP goes down a lot easier.


I completely disagree, and I had this conversation with a friend who 'wadded', it's called scrunching as well!, she used a lot more than I did with my folding methods!!! In other words no method is more/less wasteful than the other as the individual has different techniques for each method, thus the issue of waste (of TP) it is subjective. 
Actually sometimes I do use baby wipes when things get a little dry :-/
And sometimes but very rarely I fold my TP into chinese paper bangers and just crack them in the toilet, the echo off the porcelain is enough to make the .... ok you can figure the rest out... :S
S.x
:crazy:


----------



## Sophialiu (Nov 5, 2009)

It's really amazing topic...


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't really do anything special, but I have a funny story about TP and my brother: When we were younger (oh god why am I telling this?!) he apparently was afraid of touching poopie, so he used to ask me to wipe his ass. Apparently, I loved him a whole lot, and I complied in order to take care of him. My mother walked in on this happening once, and was totally outraged when I told her that I was helping him because "he didn't want poopie on his fingers." To this day, my brother is still totally freaked out about getting crap on his hands, and I know he uses a ton of TP. I don't think he does it anymore because he plugged the toilet too much, but I know he used to wrap TP around his entire hand in a couple layers.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

finally an intelligent discussion. I prefer the fold method myself,and one ply paper. The two ply is usually made of two flimsy sheets, and just doesnt work as well.

the cardboard rollers end up in the recyling bin.


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

may I ask WHY you want to know this? oh god.. i really dont want to know :Z


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I just fold it, I suppose.


----------



## Soma (Oct 28, 2009)

As puffy as i can get it, with minimal toilet paper usage. Then tilt it to a side.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Folding for efficiency!


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Folding is not more efficient for me. It takes more time, more toilet paper, and makes me more likely to get crap on my fingers. That's why I wad. The small amount of toilet paper fluffs up with air, the way whipped cream cheese goes further than the brick kind because you're actually eating tiny air bubbles. When wiping with a wad, part of the distance between the hand and the asshole is the air pockets, but when folding, the entire distance is made of toilet paper. This may cause a person to use more toilet paper, but even when they do, they get less protective distance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

I fold my TP while waiting for nature to do it's thing. When nature has finished then it's a wipe wipe here a wipe wipe there everywhere a wipe wipe, then I'm done and I can wash my hands and get on with my life. It's great!


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

You are way too happy about wiping yer bum.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

I wad it for the most part, though sometimes I've used wipes.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm a wader, and use a lot of it. Also, I am very snobby about my wipe. I like the Charmin Strong type, and will buy it even if it's not on sale and I don't have a coupon for it. I have tried other types but just feel as dry and clean as I do with the Strong. There are a few key things people will spend more money on, and wipe is one if them for me.


----------



## Celtic Dreams (Sep 7, 2011)

snail said:


> I've always wadded. I knew a spoiled little rich girl who made mittens of it because she was afraid to touch a "poopie." My friend would hide his toilet paper when inviting her over and put out a roll that only had a little left on it, because if he didn't, she would use a whole roll to pee twice.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha.. I still make the mittens. I try not to use a ton of paper, but I've been wiping not just my own but other people's asses seems like my whole life, and I do NOT like touching other people's poopoo, nor my own for that matter.


----------



## Woot44 (Oct 26, 2011)

This thread is hilarious.  I wad, usually wipe twice, followed by 2 baby wipes (cheap Walmart Equate brand, works great!). Ex-wife "taught" me that years ago, and I have been doing it ever since. (I don't carry them around mind you, just when at home. But I won't crap at ANY store or restaurant unless it is a crap emergency! lol) 

If you have ever had an itchy, dirty ass after taking a crap, and you start using baby wipes ... you will NEVER stop using them! 

Thanks for this thread giving me a smile first thing in the morning. I needed it! :laughing:


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I daintily fold and wrap...but I still use way too much toilet paper.


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

Hehe the title of this thread made me crack up. 

I fold it...


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

The mit.


----------



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

I do the double square, or the napkin fold. Wadding seems too inefficient, it doesn't provide proper coverage, it feels wasteful, and it just feels sloppy. Folding does not take too much time, and it does not waste anymore TP than wadding. In fact, if you fold correctly it wastes less (2-3 squares, not 10 -- although I sometimes use about ten...).


----------



## Utensils (Nov 5, 2011)

Just scrunch it... it's the fastest way!


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

Ever since I visited India first time in 1992 I've been using water. At my present hotel I twist a nob 90 degrees and water is splattered straight at my ass. Other places I use a plastic bottle or pitcher with water in my right hand and leave it to you to figure out what I do with my left hand.


----------



## Plaxico (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't know if I'm being close-minded or uncreative, but I had no idea there was any way to do it besides folding it. 

Wadding would just seem uncomfortable to me.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

After years of taking chances, making mistakes, and getting messy, I just stick to folding it :tongue:


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

I guess I wad it. Folding it, uses up more TP, the more TP in the toilet, the easier it is to get clogged, especially after a massive dump. So, you want to use the old riddle of the "how long does a person's legs need to be?",when doing this. But instead of enough that it touches their hips to the ground, it's more enough to get the job done without resorting to a plunger soon after.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Wad. Folding is too much effort.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

Fold.


----------

